# 67 and pregnant with twins



## Lisa

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/4133693.stm

I saw this today and it filled me with mixed feelings.....


----------



## kia

The first thing i thought was who is going to look after them?

When they are 10 she will be 77!...Now i look after dp's dd and she is 10 and sometimes more than a handfull (i can imagine 2 of her)

So i would say wrong, because someone would have to look after them for her.


----------



## Clare_S

It is so hard to make a judgement call on these things because it is all about drawing lines etc.  I cannot help thinking that the strain of pregnancy on an elderly body and then the efforts of caring for them are going to be incredibly difficult.  I really hope she has a strong family network and that the girls have provision made for them because they are going to be at 20 in a position of having no parents or having to care for them, judging by the fact her niece egg donated for her I suspect she has the strong family support.

Clare


----------



## sas jane v

hope I dont have to wait that long !!!!!!!

    Sarah x


----------



## Juli

I read something about a 68 r old who was having a baby, she had her hormones reversed so that she could be surrogate for her daughter.ahh think thats really nice but a bit weird (then funnily dh's mum said last week if i could be a surrogate for you i would) i was thinking in my head please dont have seen that article in the paper..as nice as it would be for her to offer i think i'd find it way too weird....


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

I really dont know what to think of this one  

one way im thinking its disgusting a woman her age could even consider having children at that age and then im thinking bless her she really wants kids and to be honest us above all people should know what its like trying to have babies, i say good lluck to her and hope she gets alot of support

Love Martine xxxxx


----------



## Gemsy

I dont agree with it!

In my opinion a teenager will be too much hard work for a mum of 80ish!


----------



## cherryb

i don't agree with this  and (controversial) i think that she's being a little selfish... when her daughter is in her early teens she'll be 80, and if she were to die before then who'll look after the baby as I imagine that her nearest and dearest friend are probably in their mid 60's or early 70's.


----------



## Mrs Chaos

hmmmm a bit tricky isn't it if you consider it is every woman's right (and of course mans) to be given the chance to become parents.
Part of me feels very deeply for the couple, who have tried for years and years, but part of me, a bigger part, feels it is wrong for the children.
Like has been mentioned, what about the care of the child should they outlive the parents at only a young age?
At the expense of getting lynched   a woman's body at 67 is far from adequate to cope with the stresses and strains of pregnancy, and she is having twins  
I always have the greatest of admiration for parents of twins, but it must be an even bigger challenge for someone of this lady's age...surely?
I wish the woman well, and pray all goes well for her.
Gayn


----------



## suz

I am sitting on the fence with this one, I did recently hear of an Indian woman who also gave birth not so long ago, maybe was a year younger than her.

The reason I am in two minds with this one is that lots of men out their are having babies later on in life,  60's and 70's and they are not even mentioned much anymore as it becoming more common.  If men can do it why can't us women.

On the other hand with both men and women having babies at that age, will they be around later on, but then again, parents can die young.  Where this woman may live to be in her late 90's like my DP grandad who was living at home until the end, if he had a child in his 60's, the child would now be in his/her 30's.

SUZ
XXXX


----------



## skye

My mum died in year 2000 and i found it devastating at age 25,this womans children will be lucky if her kids have her for 15 years.I think this is selfish on her part and she needs to think more about the longterm for her kids.She is thinking too much about what she wants now rather than what the future holds for her children.Sorry if my opinion offends anyone but i feel strongly about this!SKYE.


----------



## natalie34

Personally I believe there should be a cut off point, for 2 reasons. One being Health and the other being the child that could be left without a Mum from an early age. I know that could happen for any Mum but surely the risks are higher the older we are.

Natalie x


----------

